# RecipeDB - Devo's Kolsch



## devo (10/2/08)

Devo's Kolsch  Ale - Kölsch  All Grain               2 Votes        Brewer's Notes Fermented at approximately 14-15 degree C. This is the second time I've made this recipe with a few minor tweeks on the first attempt. Nice ale and a very refreshing drop. An alternative to the whitelabs yeast is the wyeast 2565.Awarded 4th place, silver in the 'Mash Paddle' ANAWBS 2007.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      8 kg BB Galaxy Pale Malt    0.8 kg JWM Light Munich    0.4 kg BB Wheat Malt    0.2 kg JWM Dark Munich       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      55 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 60mins)    40 g Tettnang (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 30mins)    20 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 5mins)       Yeast     1500 ml White Labs WLP029 - German Ale/Kolsch         45L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.049 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 21.4 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.81%   Colour 9 EBC   Batch Size 45L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Secondary 10 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## yardy (9/7/08)

Devo,

in your notes you mention the 2565 as an alternative yeast, have you used it in this recipe ?

Cheers
Yardy


----------



## Katherine (26/2/09)

This will be my first step away from Pale Ales for awhile... Have not brewed since before xmas so next weekend will be brew day... I only have two bottles left of Dr Smurto's golden ale! And a whole heap of chilli beer which can just stay in the shed...


----------



## Fents (26/2/09)

made a similar kolsch recently, still fermenting away!

def all about the yeast in this beer.

Think ours was all pilsner and hallertau @ 60mins to about 15ibu maybe even lower, no flavour or aroma hops. defiant summer smasher.


----------



## devo (26/2/09)

yardy said:


> Devo,
> 
> in your notes you mention the 2565 as an alternative yeast, have you used it in this recipe ?
> 
> ...



Jebus! I didn't realise I was asked a question on this. Figure ya gave up waiting for an answer some time ago  

BTW I've used both achieving similar if not consistent results from both wyeast and whitelabs.

I've been planning on brew this again sometime soon, have everything required just gotta step away from my dubble fetish.


----------



## Katherine (26/2/09)

I have not used anything but US05.... so this will all be new... I do relise this is still an ale but something different. Do I really have to condition it for 4 weeks???? 

I really like the Sunner....


----------



## devo (26/2/09)

Yes it's an ale but an ale that's as close as your gonna get to being a lager so I treat it like a lager. The exception being the fermenting temp which is a tad warmer of around 16c to 17c.

Personally I like to condition for no less than 3 - 4 weeks.


----------



## therook (26/2/09)

devo said:


> Yes it's an ale but an ale that's as close as your gonna get to being a lager so I treat it like a lager. The exception being the fermenting temp which is a tad warmer of around 16c to 17c.
> 
> Personally I like to condition for no less than 3 - 4 weeks.



I look forward to tasting this in April  

Rook


----------



## Katherine (26/2/09)

You still coming over??? oh shit! better get a overhopped ale on aswell...


----------



## Katherine (5/3/09)

Im brewing this beer very very soon, well the base of the beer anyhow... Going to use galaxy and summer saaz hops any suggestions?

Also I have never brewed a lager or a kolsch so if I pitch the yeast at 18 do I slowly bring the temp down to 15? And do I hold that temp for 4 weeks?

Thanking you in advance

Katie B)


----------



## SJW (5/3/09)

Has anyone used 1007 in a Kolsch?


----------



## rosswill (5/3/09)

I used it in a Kolsch not long ago. It is a nice yeast. Does not floculate very well though. Needs some time to settle. It has a broad fermentation temperature range. They say it gives both lager and ale characteristics, dependig on your fermentation temperature.


----------



## Katherine (5/3/09)

Thanks SJW... bump it back


----------

